# How and what do you carry when you go cycling



## WJC1981 (28 May 2020)

Hi everyone,

I have just bought my first "proper" bike and its a hybrid bike, I was just wondering what things you take with you on a bike ride and how you carry it?


----------



## mjr (28 May 2020)

It depends how far I'm going. If I don't want to walk home (say if I'm leaving the village), the minimum is probably a mini pump and either a sealant canister or levers+quick-patches. Then the rest of the handlebar bag fills up with things for me: hand gel, lip balm, sun block, phone, keys, snacks, card, some cash. A bottle of water gets put in the cage or basket or dangled from the handlebars, depending which bike it is.

The more confident I want to be of being able to fix problems (usually means the further from home I'm going), the longer the list grows. Pick from: real patches and glue, spare tube, chain tool and quick link, cable ties, square driver and sockets/bits, adjustable spanner, folding knife, extra water bottle, phone battery, lock, rainwear, plasters and gloves. Usually most of that is carried in a saddlebag if carried.


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2020)

This is what took for a long ride today 
Multitool
Spare inner tube
Tyre levers
Co2 pump and 2 canisters (1 stored in the pump )
Park Tools patches
Spare quick link
Spare cleat bolt
All the above are kept in a tool bag/bottle in one of the bottle holders on the bike.
Attached to the bike I also have a normal mini pump.
On my person I carry my phone, credit cards, keys and a cafe lock.

I have never needed to carry anything more then that.


----------



## Brandane (28 May 2020)

I'm a builder.....


----------



## raleighnut (28 May 2020)

mjr said:


> It depends how far I'm going. If I don't want to walk home (say if I'm leaving the village), the minimum is probably a mini pump and either a sealant canister or levers+quick-patches. Then the rest of the handlebar bag fills up with things for me: hand gel, lip balm, sun block, phone, keys, snacks, card, some cash. A bottle of water gets put in the cage or basket or dangled from the handlebars, depending which bike it is.
> 
> The more confident I want to be of being able to fix problems (usually means the further from home I'm going), the longer the list grows. Pick from: real patches and glue, spare tube, chain tool and quick link, cable ties, square driver and sockets/bits, adjustable spanner, folding knife, extra water bottle, phone battery, lock, rainwear, plasters and gloves. Usually most of that is carried in a saddlebag if carried.


Similar to me,

BTW you forgot the obligatory Pork Pie or is that what the money is for.


----------



## mjr (28 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Similar to me,
> 
> BTW you forgot the obligatory Pork Pie or is that what the money is for.


See "snacks"


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 May 2020)

In short ... Too much crap

2xspare inner tube
Tyre levers
Instant patches
Multitool (with built in chain tool)
Park tools tyre boot
Some spares (quick links, cleat bolt other odds and sods, nuts and bolts)
Small roll duck tape (wound round a pencil)
Cable ties
Power bank for recharging phone/GPS plus cable
Mini Leatherman style knife/pliers
Emergency lights (if it's at all likely that I'll be in the dark)
Food ... Sandwiches, peanuts, cake ...
Waterproof
Spare layers/arm warmer (if necessary)
Sun block
Lock
Pump (on bike)
Lights (on bike ... If necessary)
Phone
Wallet
Cash

Plus random pointless stuff that has taken up residence in my bag.


----------



## mjr (28 May 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Plus random pointless stuff that has taken up residence in my bag.


Not "random pointless stuff". They're chochkes, the cyclist's equivalent of stones on the sandbox.


----------



## ruffers (28 May 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> In short ... Too much crap
> 
> 2xspare inner tube
> Tyre levers
> ...



that seems a lot, is it a large bag?

I have two water bottles
Mini hand pump attached to bottle holder,
In my saddle bag is;
tyre levers x 2
Inner tubes x 2 
Multi tool inc chain tool
Small amount of money 

I normally carry my phone in my jersey pocket.


----------



## Ian H (28 May 2020)

In ascending order according to the length of the ride/time of year/weather forecast:-

Multitool & spare tube or two. Puncture repair & 2 levers. 
Bottle or perhaps two. Emergency flapjack. Phone/money.
Lock.
Rain/windproof race-cape.
Night clothing (leg-warmers etc.)
Toothbrush & paste.
Change of shorts/vest.
Passport.


----------



## vickster (28 May 2020)

All sorts of crap often  I use a trunk bag on a pannier rack (one bag has fold out panniers to use for shopping)


----------



## Arjimlad (28 May 2020)

In a small Topeak wedge bag I have : -

Crank Bros multitool with chain tool
One or two spare inner tubes
Lezyne patches
A yellow Decathlon tyre lever
A KMC quick link

On the frame behind the bottle holder sits a Lezyne pump which has been good for over 85 psi


----------



## CanucksTraveller (28 May 2020)

Any journey of over a couple of miles I'll have a seat pack, containing: 
Puncture stuff, so a spare tube or two, tyre levers, CO2 inflator and a couple of canisters, one pack of Park glueless patches. 
A Park multitool. 
A few tie wraps.
Some latex gloves.

Riding 2 miles into town I won't bother changing the seat pack over if it's on one of the other bikes. I can walk / push that far if it ever came to it, which it never has.


----------



## figbat (28 May 2020)

For an everyday ride of 15-25 miles, mostly off-road, I take an inner tube, tyre levers and a pump plus a multi-tool. This goes in my Kriega Hydro 3 pack along with water in the bladder.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 May 2020)

Basic is puncture repair, a pump, and a set of Allen keys for the bolts on bike. Most bolts (You might need to tighten / loosen during a ride) will be covered by 4,5mm Allen keys. So in theory just two Allen keys will deal with most likely “mechanicals“. Carry it in a bag that fits under saddle. Pumps come with bracket for fitting to bottle cage bolts in most cases.

A water bottle if going more than a couple of hours. Bottle cages on bike. Plus a couple of flapjacks carried in jersey pockets. Some form of ID and a contactless credit / debit card

I sometimes take a mobile phone but not always.


----------



## DCBassman (29 May 2020)

In an old Camelbak: 
Two tubes, puncture repair kit and levers, minitool, chaintool, card, cash. Once the phone is set, it goes in with speaker facing my ears. Zip it up, ride on. Two water bottles for longer rides, one for up to, say, 20 miles.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (29 May 2020)

I carry multi tool, two spare inners, puncture repair kit and tyre levers in a small saddle bag. Mini pump attached to the frame. 

The other thing, which no one else has mentioned, in the saddle bag is a spare set of gear and brake cables, after the experience of breaking one very far from home. Weigh almost nothing.


----------



## mjr (29 May 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> The other thing, which no one else has mentioned, in the saddle bag is a spare set of gear and brake cables, after the experience of breaking one very far from home. Weigh almost nothing.


I carry them on tour but forgot them. On day rides, I don't carry the pliers and small jewellers' screwdrivers needed to free a snapped cable remnant - and in my experience, they usually snap in the lever.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 May 2020)

If I’m riding solo. I’ve pretty much got a workshop in a backpack, especially if it’s a longer effort, or somewhere remote. If it’s a shorter effort, or with a group, I’ll take a couple of spare tubes, levers, and a pump, and / or some CO2 and an inflator and multi tool, and possibly a quick link for whichever chain I’m using in that particular bike, I’ve got 8, 10, 11, and 12 speed bikes, and I’ll carry them in jersey pockets, and my phone.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (29 May 2020)

"You carry your own insecurities" was said to me once.



No, I've no idea what it means really, but it sounds profound and erudite.


----------



## Paulus (29 May 2020)

Below 10 miles, I will take a spare tube and tyre levers.
Anything over 10 miles I will take a P******e kit, Multi tool, a spare tube, pump, water bottle. A snack or cereal bar.
Over 50 miles, I would add a couple of snacks.


----------



## a.twiddler (29 May 2020)

My version of Dogtrousers' disaster kit
In short ... Too much crap too

2xspare inner tube (why? because if you unexpectedly run into some thorns at speed on the road there's a good chance both wheels will suffer).
Tyre levers -try them out before you need them in the middle of nowhere. Lots of useless bendy plastic things about.
Puncture repair kit. Watch the rubber solution. Once you've opened it, you might find you've only got a tube full of air next time. It evaporates!
Dumbell spanner
6"adjustable spanner
TA socket tool (fits crank bolt)
Chain tool
Allen keys -some bolts are had to get at with a multi tool, so the separate allen key for those work better.
Small cyclists multi tool. Because I am a small cyclist? Maybe.
No 25 Torx key (for adjusting BB5 Disc brake)
Some spares ( nuts, bolts, allen bolts.)
Small roll Gorilla Tape
Cable ties
Power bank for recharging phone plus cable (Oh so smart phone has oh so tiny battery life)
Swiss Army Knife (I suppose that makes me a knife wielding thug)
Food ... whatever takes your fancy
Waterproof top
Spare layers (if necessary). I am usually too hot. A buff is useful, takes up little space and has many uses.
Lock
Pump (on bike) Full size frame pump.
Lights (on bike ... If necessary). I notice that some riders use flashing lights in daylight now. Your choice.
Phone
Wallet
Cash
Spare specs
Loads of tissues (kitchen roll for preference). Nose runs like a tap once I get hot and bothered, especially on cold days.
Bottle of water.
Plus random pointless stuff that has taken up residence in my bag. It's always in there, I don't add or subtract stuff dependent on the expected mileage (apart from food).


----------



## NotAsGoodAsMyBike (31 May 2020)

Always: spare inner tube, small multi-tool, tyre levers (all in small saddle pack), pump on the bike on a bracket under the bottle cage. Lights on the bike. Phone and credit card/cash in my jersey pocket.

Mostly: bottle of water (usually v dilute squash) and emergency snack/energy bar, unless I know I’m going to be out for less that 90 mins, when I won’t bother.

Sometimes: second inner tube, gilet or rain jacket, energy gel. Tend to take these of the ride is 50 miles or longer

Never: chain link (I use campagnolo chains which don’t come with quick links), puncture patches (have them at home), cables or anything else to do with pedals, cleats, brakes etc (beyond my capability to fit by the side of the road).

This has worked for me for the past 20 years or so but I don’t tour or other multi-day adventures. If I did, I’d prob take more but only if I had learned how to use it first!


----------



## Once a Wheeler (31 May 2020)

A spanner and an allen key for every fixing on the bike. (Can be as few as four items if an adjustable is included.)
A spare tub or puncture repair kit, tyre levers and a pump.
A chain tool
A full bottle
A lock
750 calories of food. (E.g. three sandwiches, or a pack of dried figs, or a bag of dried apricots or some energy gels.)
The fare home. (Me + a broken bike from the most distant station of the day.)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 May 2020)

Never quite understand all this spare tube stuff. Take a patch kit much lighter, more compact, and can fix far more punctures.


----------



## lazybloke (31 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> Anything over 10 miles I will take a P******e kit


Is that superstition?

Puncture Puncture Puncture!

I've yet to suffer a PUNCTURE this year!


----------



## slowmotion (31 May 2020)

Pump
Tyre levers
Spare tube
Wilco puncture repair kit
Reading glasses
Handkerchief
Phone
Fiver

If I'm feeling particularly worthy, I might take a chain tool and a spare link, and if there are flying insects about, a pair of cheapo sunnies.


----------



## Slick (31 May 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Is that superstition?
> 
> Puncture Puncture Puncture!
> 
> I've yet to suffer a PUNCTURE this year!


You may want to invest in a couple of tubes now.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (31 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Never quite understand all this spare tube stuff. Take a patch kit much lighter, more compact, and can fix far more punctures.



All true. But almost impossible to use in the dark in the pissing rain in winter. So I take both.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 May 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> All true. But almost impossible to use in the dark in the pissing rain in winter. So I take both.



It’s not winter, hasn’t rained for a bit, and how many rides are in the dark right now? Agree about the rain, and winter, not so much at night as you’re just as likely to puncture new tube. But some see it as a default even in nice weather during the day. Result, carrying much more bulk than necessary. Some don’t even repair punctured tube once home. What a waste.


----------



## Brandane (31 May 2020)

NotAsGoodAsMyBike said:


> Never: chain link (I use campagnolo chains which don’t come with quick links)



Am I missing something here (being a Shimano fanboy commoner)? 
It's not the quick link that's going to break......


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 May 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> My version of Dogtrousers' disaster kit
> In short ... Too much crap too
> 
> 2xspare inner tube (why? because if you unexpectedly run into some thorns at speed on the road there's a good chance both wheels will suffer).
> ...



Can we see a picture of this complete set off stuff you take?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (31 May 2020)

.


YukonBoy said:


> It’s not winter, hasn’t rained for a bit, and how many rides are in the dark right now? Agree about the rain, and winter, not so much at night as you’re just as likely to puncture new tube. But some see it as a default even in nice weather during the day. Result, carrying much more bulk than necessary. Some don’t even repair punctured tube once home. What a waste.



I always take the same, just leave it all in my saddlebag. Even if you repair en route routinely, it's useful to have a tube, in case one fails at the valve, or your glue has dried out (I've experienced both of these).


----------



## Paulus (31 May 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Is that superstition?
> 
> Puncture Puncture Puncture!
> 
> I've yet to suffer a PUNCTURE this year!


You've done it now.🤣


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (31 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Never quite understand all this spare tube stuff. Take a patch kit much lighter, more compact, and can fix far more punctures.



Impatience and inept at repairs. The mentality of a lot of cyclists who have QR wheels is just change the tube and don't worry about fixing it! Sometimes they don't even bother to repair the punctured tubes later, they just chuck them in the bin! More money than sense. When you ride old stuff with nutted axles and mudguards, or worse still hub gears and chaincases, you don't want to remove a wheel if you don't have to - so you pull the tube out, patch it, find and remove what caused the flat, then put it back in.


----------



## Rocky (31 May 2020)

I often change the tube when I get a puncture. It's called opportunity cost.......I have better things to do with my time than sit there trying to get a patch on a punctured tube. There are also many times during winter rides when my fingers are too cold to repair it. I can repair them....I learnt as a child when I first started riding. 

Like everything, different people do different things. I'd never judge a person on how they deal with their punctures. Again, life is too short.


----------



## Tom B (31 May 2020)

As little as possible.

Anything over 6miles I take my puncture pouch which has a jetvalve, 2 co2 canisters, some instant patches and some little tyre levers. All fits in a pouch the size of a large wallet/fist and goes usually in a pocket if I haven't carried a bag for another reason.

If I'm going any distance I'll take a bottle or two of water and drink another full bottle before I go so I should be good for 45 mins before using my carried bottles. If I'm going on a point to point to point ride. Say town to parents to work or have a known friendly spot along the way I'll perhaps take the energy / electrolyte powered either as well as or dry in one of the bottles and add water at one of the points. I have been known to cadge water from people along my way. I'll certainly ask any cafe or bike shop I stop at to fill my bottles, bit have been know to ask random people washing cars and fill from streams, graveyards taps or allotments are usually good for a tap.

These days I usually take my phone which serves as a contactless payment bank card, but in days of old used to have an emergency £1 coin and a 10p taped in my helmet.

I'll take a bag or lock as required. If I'm on the MTB I'll take a chain tool and spare links too.


----------



## Mr Whyte (31 May 2020)

I`m just waiting for a delivery for a crossbar bag, so my bike tools will go in that then my Fuji X100V in my bumbag.


----------



## snorri (31 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Never quite understand all this spare tube stuff. Take a patch kit much lighter, more compact, and can fix far more punctures.


Neither do I, but unfortunately the thread title is a bit loose.
Sometimes I "go cycling" to call on friends 300 metres away, but I have been known to "go cycling" to Oslo, Prague etc. as have many others on here. Most of us would, I think vary the emergency kit carried depending on trip duration or territory being covered.


----------



## lazybloke (31 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> You've done it now.🤣


That's just more superstition!


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> It’s not winter, hasn’t rained for a bit, and how many rides are in the dark right now? Agree about the rain, and winter, not so much at night as you’re just as likely to puncture new tube. But some see it as a default even in nice weather during the day. Result, carrying much more bulk than necessary. Some don’t even repair punctured tube once home. What a waste.


I carry both - two tubes and also a small glue & patch kit (plus one or two packets of instant patches which I have been known to donate to unprepared cyclists).

I prefer to take my time over fixing tubes at home, so I change the tube at the roadside. It is, as you say, my "default", whatever the weather. As noted much preferable in crappy weather. When it's raining it's impossible to keep stuff dry unless you happen to have found a bus shelter or similar and punctures seem to be more common when rain is washing stuff onto the roads. I don't see two tubes as at all problematic or burdensome to carry. They just live in my rack bag.

Of course there's nothing _wrong_ with fixing punctures at the roadside. I just prefer to do them at home. I quite enjoy it. Some might prefer to take time out from a ride for fixing a puncture. Whatever you prefer.


----------



## NotAsGoodAsMyBike (31 May 2020)

Brandane said:


> Am I missing something here (being a Shimano fanboy commoner)?
> It's not the quick link that's going to break......



Sorry - should explain myself!

I mean I’m sufficiently happy with Campagnolo chains not to bother installing them with a quick link. Never had one break on me so I’m happy to leave them as they are installed by LBS. I agree it’s unlikely to be the quick link that goes, but all modern chains seem pretty reliable. I have a KMC chain on my fixed (which does have a quick link) but as I mainly use that for commuting and am never far from a bike shop, I don’t bother carrying a spare on it either.


----------



## DSK (31 May 2020)

Now the only thing I carry is;

1. mini pump
2. bottle of drink
3. mobile phone.
4. puncture repair kit stuck to underside f seat with gorilla tape.

If something goes wrong outside of what can be fixed with the above, its a call home or taxi.


----------



## MarkF (31 May 2020)

WJC1981 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have just bought my first "proper" bike and its a hybrid bike, I was just wondering what things you take with you on a bike ride and how you carry it?



A regular ride, 20/25 miles, I carry nothing, I didn't when I was a kid and I don't now. Further afield or when when getting back is a hassle I'll carry stuff.


----------



## mjr (31 May 2020)

It's quicker to repair in situ than take the wheel off, even on the road bike with QRs.

I carry a sealant can more for when it's cold than wet. Patches aren't affected by mild rain and there's usually shelter nearby except right out on the fens, but cold is harder to escape and it hinders adhesion.


----------



## HLaB (31 May 2020)

With an inner tubed bike I carry

A spare tube,
Park Self adhesive patches (for the rare occasion of more than 1p'ture)
Tyre Levers (may be integrated to a Multi Tool)
Hand Pump
Multi tool (with chaintool)
Quik link for the chain
Phone, and Debit Card
Energy Drink/Bottle and or Banana/cereal bar or two depending on intensity/length/conditions.

If I'm on a bike with tubeless tyres and in a group I may discard the innertube and just carry a tubeless repair kit.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (31 May 2020)

I carry a tube on top of a repair kit thanks to a single day from hell in my youth... I've recounted it before so I won't repeat it here but it involved torrential rain, a plastic Zefal pump and an ever dwindling tube of glue while still 20 miles from home, and a resultant, I dunno, 10 repair attempts that never quite held? I'd have given my left foot for a tube that day, and I never want to repeat it. 

Don't do it kids... if it's a long ride just carry a tube as well, it's the size of a pack of cigarettes for gods sake! Why would you not? 
Is it "too heavy" and you're a weight weenie? 
Are you too "old school" and a "patching expert"? 

Yay. Good luck! 

When that rotten day comes when the heavens open and the glass cuts, I'll be comforted that soon I'll be warm and dry having ridden home on a new tube.


----------



## Brooks (1 Jun 2020)

I just can't help bringing everything I need just in case. It's a bit of a curse being prepared for everything short of the out break of world war 3, but what can I do?
I'll patch a puncture one day and just change the tube on another day it all depends on the conditions. I'm a bit OTT and if I change the tube roadside I'll repair the punctured tube once home and put that back on.😀
I have a carradice saddle bag that holds everything I need including strapping waterproofs to the outside rings, cracking bag.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2020)

Depends how far I'm going and what I'm doing.Though each bike is fitted with a bar bag and a frame pump that stays on said bike. Bar bags contain the following:

Spare tube
Patch kit and / or self adhesive patches
Multitool
Quick link
Latex gloves
Zip ties
Tissues
Hand gel
Sweets
£20 note
Compass
Small first aid kit

I will also take phone and keys. Panniers and locks if I'm going shopping. Rack bag with extra layers, snacks and a full 750ml bottle if I'm out for longer etc. If I'm out for the day, then panniers come too, along with packed lunch, extra water bottles, waterproofs, locks, maps etc.


----------



## a.twiddler (1 Jun 2020)

Brooks said:


> I just can't help bringing everything I need just in case. It's a bit of a curse being prepared for everything short of the out break of world war 3, but what can I do?
> I'll patch a puncture one day and just change the tube on another day it all depends on the conditions. I'm a bit OTT and if I change the tube roadside I'll repair the punctured tube once home and put that back on.😀
> I have a carradice saddle bag that holds everything I need including strapping waterproofs to the outside rings, cracking bag.


Me too (though I would just keep the repaired tube as a spare). Though I have to admit, the only bike I've had to fix by the roadside this year is someone else's.


----------



## marzjennings (1 Jun 2020)

On the mtb a pump, spare inner tube, puncture repair kit, multi tool, chain breaker and spare chain link live permanently inside the frame so they are ready for short or long rides. The road bike has about the same in a frame bag. Plus I generally carry my phone, garage opener and pocket knife. Sometimes on longer off road rides I'll carry a small first aid kit in the camelbak. 

Last weekend I also carried a shovel, clippers, folding saw and machete on my back pack. It was a trail day and we were clearing a couple miles of new trails. Years back living in Trinidad I almost always carried a machete because the rain forest has a habit of quickly recovering the trails, packs of dogs were a problem and so sometimes were the snakes.


----------



## Brooks (1 Jun 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> Me too (though I would just keep the repaired tube as a spare). Though I have to admit, the only bike I've had to fix by the roadside this year is someone else's.


I was showing a lady from our cycle group how to change and repair a tube only last week. She really wasn't interested in the repair aspect but fair play she did it. She said she was happy just to change the tube, she'd bought two from her local bike shop for £15!! I don't get it when people refuse to repair a tube as it's perfectly OK to do so.


----------



## HMS_Dave (1 Jun 2020)

As a lad my tubes were only ever repaired. I had about 10 repairs on one tube in the end. Had it years. Different times i suppose, but i never had a failure from the repairs...


----------



## Littgull (1 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Never quite understand all this spare tube stuff. Take a patch kit much lighter, more compact, and can fix far more punctures.


I've had two punctures this year on remote solo rides where the hole/small split was where the base of the valve stem joins the tube. They would have been impossible vto fix with a patch so glad I always take a spare inner tube.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jun 2020)

The other thing to be sure of is that you have the _right_ pump. And that you have practiced using it.

I lent my lovely Roadmorph pump to a guy on Saturday who was stuck with a Schrader pump from the kit for another bike and Presta valves on his bike.

Actually I suspected that his pump could have converted to Presta by unscrewing the wotsit then inverting the black cylindrical doodah underneath and screwing the wotsit back on. But I was keeping my distance and I didn't want to seem like a busybody. So I handed my pump at arms length and let him get on with it. Then I gelled my hands after putting the pump back on my bike.

I've been caught out in the past with a puncture and the toolkit for my Brompton (including presta only pump). Fortunately I flagged down a passing cyclist. And once I stopped to help a rider on a particularly puncture plagued audax who had only CO2 and had used it all up. Embarrassingly I'd only just bought the pump in question and couldn't figure out how to use it for a while.

So be prepared. Dib dib dib and all that.


----------



## slow scot (1 Jun 2020)

Slightly off topic, but have you had to stop and help out "new lockdown cyclists" with recently purchased bikes? I've so far fixed handlebars, saddles, mudguards, and a few other things too.
I shouldn't sound too superior as I've just broken three spokes in five rides on the same wheel!
Back on topic, I always carry two tubes on every ride, plus the basic tools. Repairing tubes in cold weather is not pleasant. Neither is it much better in the midge season.


----------



## a.twiddler (1 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Can we see a picture of this complete set off stuff you take?


















What are you, the weight police? Anyway, here goes.

Top picture: saddlebag, closed. In the LH pocket is my chain lock with padlock. In the RH pocket is a bottle of water. The rest of my stuff is in the main compartment.

Middle picture: saddlebag, with flap open and lock pulled out to show. Left to right, bag with tools in, glamorous Aldi wind/waterproof jacket in a fetching shade of orange, 2 spare tubes. Surprisingly, I did not find any extraneous junk in there, unless you count the OS maps at the front of the bag. What you can't see is a film container with a few small bolts and nuts in underneath the orange top.

Bottom picture. All is revealed. The contents of the bag on the left of the top picture. The Swiss army knife normally lives in my trouser pocket. It has a handy pair of pliers as well as various other gadgets. The phone and powerbank are not shown as they live in a pouch on my belt. If I was using trousers or shorts without belt loops there is plenty of room in the saddlebag for the pouch. The gorilla tape is a fairly new roll as I used up the old one on a project. I prefer to carry a half used one as it might save me 0.000001 second on my travels.

The spare disc pads are ones I bought some time ago and would probably never change while I was out but as there is spare room in the bag, I keep them in there as I will always know where to find them. So that probably balances out the 0.000001 second I might have gained by carrying a half used roll of gorilla tape. There is a chain tool on the multi tool. There is a suitable Torx key on the multi tool for adjusting the disc brakes but the handle is too fat to be able to put it through the spokes and turn it. (Currently it is pretty easy to turn the adjusters by hand). Ditto with accessing some of the fasteners elsewhere, hence the loose allen keys. 

Two puncture repair kits? Well, one of them is unopened, so there is a good chance that the rubber solution will be useable when I need it if the other one isn't. 4 tyre levers is probably overkill as the Panaracer Paselas are pretty easy to get on and off but who knows how brittle cheap plastic might become over time. They might just unexpectedly snap off like carrots if you look at them fiercely. Though as 3 of them are bright yellow, there will be no problem in finding the bits. The multi tool has something that looks like a tyre lever on it but to me looks like a good device for making more holes in your tube.

The tool bag itself is a spare underseat bag. There is spare room in there with all the tools etc in. There is a similar bag under the seat of my folder, that can hold a similar set of tools and a mini mini mini pump (which amazingly works quite well, having used it in anger) and a 20" tube.
The folder is pretty minimalist compared to my usual bike.

The pump on this bike is a frame pump which fits on the, er, frame. In the garage I use the track pump.

The saddlebag is a Carradice Nelson Longflap I think, but the Carradice label has become frayed and unreadable after 40-odd years. It is a bit like the Tardis, as it is much bigger inside than you might think. Just when you think it is full, you can unfold another length of flap from beneath the original, complete with straps, to accommodate more stuff. Plenty of room for extra layers and food without unfolding the extra flap. The saddlebag is strapped to an old Karrimor frame, which allows me to lift off the saddlebag if necessary and take it with me without a load of fiddly unstrapping. Note the strapping points on top for a cape/ winter jacket/ bedroll/ anything you can think of

So there we are. It works for me. No doubt the weight weenies amongst you will want to take a couple of Paracetamols and lie down for half an hour after this, but it gives me worry free cycling. It is a bit like the umbrella theory. If you carry one you may never need to use it. But if you leave it at home, sooner or later you will get a good drenching.


----------



## Vantage (1 Jun 2020)

I've 3 different bags for differing distances, but mostly it's the Pendle that gets lugged around.
In that I have,
2 spare tubes in plastic bags with talcom powder in them.
Puncture kit which includes a spare link and 1 of each size spare bolts/nuts that the bike requires.
2 tyre levers.
Multi tool.
2 spare AA batteries for the etrex.
Lightweight foil emergency blanket.
Small first aid kit.
4-5 different sized zip ties.
Rain jacket with 2 toe straps keeping it rolled up.
Merino hat.
Small pack of tissues.
Oily rag in a plastic bag.
Bag of jelly babies.
2 twix's.
2 nutrigrain bars.
Sandwiches...sometimes.
Spare glasses.
Bike lock...sometimes.

Pump (on the frame) 
1 or 2 bottles of water. 
Phone. 
Wallet. 
Rennie tablets coz I suffer from indigestion frequently. 
Insulin...sometimes.


During colder, wetter months there's spare gloves, spare hat, overshoes, buff, spare top.

And yep, it's been used in the past.


----------



## ellis (1 Jun 2020)

Prefer to keep it simple...

Spare inner tube
tyre levers
Tyre Key 
Multi tool 
Co2 + canisters 

all fits in a storage bottle or a saddle bag

Phone (use it for contactless payment) and mini pump in jersey pocket. Along with any bits of food I take.

change puncture at side of the road. Get home and buy a new spare. Simple


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jun 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> View attachment 526727
> 
> 
> View attachment 526728
> ...



nowt to do with weight, its just the faff of carrying stuff you don’t need to.


----------



## Vantage (2 Jun 2020)

Some stuff may not be necessary but if carrying it makes you more comfortable about things going wrong then I say carry it. 
In my twenties I'd go mountain biking with little more than a pump and couple patches and I was happy with it. 
These days I worry that the very thing I didn't bring to cover a certain risk is guaranteed to bring about that risk. So I bring it. And that makes me happy. 
Easy.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> nowt to do with weight, its just the faff of carrying stuff you don’t need to.


For me carrying too much is actually a faff reducer. A whole bunch of stuff lives in my rack bag, tubes, tools etc. I could probably cut down the amount and select specific things needed depending on the nature of the ride, but I'm too lazy. 

I have two modes - rack bag on (for long rides), or rack bag off (for local rides/hill sessions where I can easily walk home). I do have a tool bottle thing so I could probably have an intermediate mode for rides when I don't go far. I might try that now I'm out of the imperial and metric challenges for the year.


----------



## a.twiddler (2 Jun 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> For me carrying too much is actually a faff reducer. A whole bunch of stuff lives in my bag, tubes, tools etc. I could probably cut down the amount and select specific things needed depending on the nature of the ride, but I'm too lazy.


That's me all over. It means I don't have to think about it, I can spontaneously decide to go for a bike ride, grab some refreshments, stuff it in the bag and go.


----------



## Landsurfer (2 Jun 2020)

I have carried 2 inner tubes with me on every ride for thousands of miles ... and a puncture repair kit .... A few months ago i decided to only carry one tube and no puncture repair kit .... 
And guess what .... still not a single puncture .....despite being ridden on and off road on a weekly basis ...
Vittoria tyres ..... good kit ...
I have a large under seat pack for short rides =<60 miles and a rack and pannier, that takes 2 minutes tops to fit, for longer rides ...


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2020)

I'd just simply rather not invoke the Law of Sod...


----------



## HLaB (2 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Never quite understand all this spare tube stuff. Take a patch kit much lighter, more compact, and can fix far more punctures.


I used to carry a repair kit but found I never used it enough to stop the vulcanising glue from going off or the tube would't cope with the vibrations and fail. 6 months or more between events the spare tube is still reliable especially in poor weather. Its also not as fast as a quick tube change. (Time was particularly crucial for me when I was on chemo too long I'd go too cold and numb to use anything). I carry self adhesive patches for that rare time when I need more than the tubes Im carrying (1 for short rides, 2 for long rides). 
Having said that I switched to tubeless now and carry a £3 repair kit for them and will sometimes not carry a tube when riding in a group.
One thing to be careful of if relying on a spare tube is stem length if you have deeper rims. I've seen a few folk come a cropper there. 
I finally decided to get my TT bike out and have been carrying a disk wheel pump adaptor, valve extender and removable core spanner. I wouldn't ordinarily carry them but things are a wee bit different just now


----------



## Landsurfer (2 Jun 2020)

Yep ... too many experiences of the glue gone solid with puncture repair kits and read to many stories of self adhesive patches giving up ... a tube will do for me ...


----------



## RoadRider400 (2 Jun 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> My version of Dogtrousers' disaster kit
> In short ... Too much crap too
> 
> 2xspare inner tube (why? because if you unexpectedly run into some thorns at speed on the road there's a good chance both wheels will suffer).
> ...



Think I saw you out and about the other week.


----------



## MarkF (2 Jun 2020)

I said I don't carry anything, but I forgot, I never go out without a spork.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jun 2020)

Anyone carry a spare bike?


----------



## a.twiddler (2 Jun 2020)

RoadRider400 said:


> Think I saw you out and about the other week.
> 
> View attachment 527053


That tiny thing? You should see my handlebar bag!


----------



## a.twiddler (2 Jun 2020)

.






Just nipped out for a few spare tubes.


----------



## Bhitucyclist (3 Jun 2020)

I have a little pouch attached to my bike- keys phone. Water bottle attached to the frame of the bike


----------



## a.twiddler (3 Jun 2020)

Bhitucyclist said:


> I have a little pouch attached to my bike- keys phone. Water bottle attached to the frame of the bike


Does your support vehicle carry the rest of your gear then?


----------



## Garry A (3 Jun 2020)

Pump on frame, phone with Brit Cycling details inside case, the rest in my seat bag. I'll carry another tube in my jersey pocket on longer days. Bag contains- hex keys, Co2+nozzle, chain tool, quick links, levers, spoke key, s.a patches, tube, gloves and a toothpaste tube tyre boot.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Jun 2020)

Won't horrify folk with the pic but a few days I set off on a longish day ride into deepest essex.

Extra large expandable Topeak seat pack for main tools/tubes etc.

Two Ortlieb panniers, total capacity 40 litres I think, pretty fullish.

Containing (not complete list) 
gilet
Two full large water bottles (in addition to 2 large ones on the bike)
Lots of home made cycling snack and various other energy drink/powders/snacks
Spare cycling glasses in case
Reading glasses in case
Big tough bag to sit on.
2 cup Bialetti coffee pot
Supply of espresso coffee pre-ground from beans
Gas cartridge
Stove
Multiple stove lighting gubbins.
Tablet (for looking at big picture of map offline and maybe a bit of dodgy reading)
Bits of other crap I can't remember.

Was really looking forward to the coffee - 2 or 4 stiff espressos I find gives me a real and sometimes much needed jolt.

I like to be self sufficient, especially i these times, didn't want to touch anything.

But then once out discovered I'd left the special small steel cup/bowl thing I use for my biking coffees.

It was staring at me from the kitchen worktop when I got back in about 9.

Doh!

The tablet proved useful for figuring out some complicated route stuff through the complications of Chelmsford's fine cycling infrastructure - next time (with cup) there's a bit where I will go on the main road for a bit near the water for simplicity. Garmin Etrex is fine but can be a pig when you are trying to see the bigger picture.


----------



## Ridgeway (3 Jun 2020)

*In my CycKit under seat clam:*
Co2 valve
2 Co2 cartridges
2 pairs nitrile gloves
2 tyre levers
4 cable ties
Maxalami worm kit
PVC tape (wrapped around worm kit tube)
Multi tool

*In my jersey rear pockets:*
50ml of Stans (in a tattoo ink bottle)
Abus Combiflex lock
Rear light (if it's not on the bike)
Front light (if it's not on the bike)
Ridepac with phone, cash, credit card, 2 tissues, ID card, pencil, valve core tool
Food as required for the ride ahead
Wind stopper gilet or rain jacket depending the weather of the day (some times non...)

*On the bike:*
2 water bottles
1 Blackburn mini pump


Distance and weather influence the food and outer clothing needs but the rest is pretty much what i take every ride. I do vary the bottle sizes again according to the distance.

Missing here is a small chain tool that i'll add in the coming weeks, smallest one i can find...


----------



## SafetyThird (3 Jun 2020)

on the road bike, in a little pouch under the seat:

inner tube
park patches
tyre levers
small cycling multitool
nitrile gloves
CO2 gadget and 2 canisters, one in the gadget.

My phone is on a quad lock mount on the bars. Mini pump in a holder on the bottle cage

I also wear one of those silicon wrist bands that has my details and emergency contact on them.

If I'm going for longer rides I'll take food in a jersey pocket. Need to get some sort of frame bag for waterproofs.

On the mountain bike, which is basically my shopping/touring bike, I generally just leave the bar bag on it and have puncture repair gear in there. If I'm going to the shops it'll have panniers on. Longer stuff I throw spare clothes/leggings/waterproof into a bag or pannier. If touring, there'd be a few spares and a couple of better tools.


----------



## mjr (5 Jun 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Yep ... too many experiences of the glue gone solid with puncture repair kits and read to many stories of self adhesive patches giving up ... a tube will do for me ...


Glue doesn't solidify if you squeeze the air out before recapping. Decent self-adhesive patches don't give up. You're about as likely to find a tube defective on first use.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (5 Jun 2020)

I looked in the seat pack of my least used bike yesterday and found a fiver. Result. Made me pleased, which is crazy really as I'm none the richer.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Jun 2020)

mjr said:


> Decent self-adhesive patches don't give up.


I'd tend to agree, _provided that _the surface of the tube is perfectly dry and has been properly roughed up before patching. My only bad experience with self adhesive patches was in a windy rainstorm. It was impossible to keep the stuff that I was working on dry. And the patches just wouldn't hold. It was one of those times when ill-preparedness and bad decision making meets bad luck. I learned a ton of lessons that day.


----------



## Landsurfer (5 Jun 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'd tend to agree, _provided that _the surface of the tube is perfectly dry and has been properly roughed up before patching. My only bad experience with self adhesive patches was in a windy rainstorm. It was impossible to keep the stuff that I was working on dry. And the patches just wouldn't hold. It was one of those times when ill-preparedness and bad decision making meets bad luck. I learned a ton of lessons that day.


Thats why i stick with a tube .... in 50 years of cycling i've never had one leak out of the box ... i keep puncture repairs for the warm and dry conservatory.


----------



## Vantage (5 Jun 2020)

If the weather's OK, I'll sit by the trail/road and take my time patching a tube. 
The spares I only use if the weather is crap or the tube is knackered beyond repair.


----------



## tommaguzzi (5 Jun 2020)

Minimum requirements are 
Spare tube and or puncture repair kit.
2 tyre levers and a pump.
My kit consists of.
All the above plus
Multi tool inc Allen keys
A chain splitter tool
A split link
Disposable neoprene gloves.

Multi day rides I add an extra tube.
This is for my road bike
If I take my BSO off road bike take an old school cycle box spanner to get the wheels off, adjust cables ect since it doesn't have any allen bolts.

All this stuff fits in a regular underseat bag.
Also it is handy to have some basic knowledge how to repair your bike at the side of the road should the worst happen. So practice at home anything you aren't sure about.


----------



## MichaelW2 (5 Jun 2020)

mjr said:


> I carry them on tour but forgot them. On day rides, I don't carry the pliers and small jewellers' screwdrivers needed to free a snapped cable remnant - and in my experience, they usually snap in the lever.


A small leatherman type tool with blade, screwdriver and needle nosed pliers is useful. I have an old Leatherman Mini but the modern ones can be even smaller.


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Jun 2020)

What most people said...

Except that i carry a small first aid kit on every trip because im stupid.

Its just a 57 peice bought from amazon but ive supplemented it with a few items from a much bigger AA Ultimate First Aid kit. Just a few extra dressings, gauzes swabs etc etc (it was cheap....)







Its about the size of a wallet with a few grand shoved in it. In the early days i had history of falling off my bike so i thought it would be good to have one. weighs barely anything and ive never had to use it. (knock on wood)

Its also there for me to help others if i come across people that need it but i havent had to yet so my calling as a bike paramedic hasnt quite come into fruition.


----------



## Gunk (8 Jun 2020)

Here is my set up, just the basics but enough to get me home.


----------



## Gunk (29 Jun 2020)

I've just been putting together a tool kit for my Vintage Claud Butler. I bought a cheap tool roll and it pops in the bottom of a pannier. The 18' Zefal pump fits the frame.

As nothing is metric I bought a small adjustable spanner as well as some generic flat cycle spanners and an old Imperial bone spanner. tucked away are some tyre patches, reversible flat/phillips screwdriver and disposable gloves, enough for a running repair.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> Here is my set up, just the basics but enough to get me home.
> 
> View attachment 528360
> 
> ...


Where did you get this pouch please?


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Where did you get this pouch please?


Similar but not the same. https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Giant-Tool...lwTnLSfYAuPDs8JjOS-OCFEdu46FmtIaAiSzEALw_wcB#
Also......
https://www.wiggle.co.uk/lifeline-z...8xDQTtVzp8yYUbalStVuH_dHNnpeK69oaAq6bEALw_wcB


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2020)

thanks @Mo1959


----------



## Gunk (29 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Where did you get this pouch please?



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272560126204


----------

